# MY Bronco is at the Bridge he was 15& Half years old



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Bronco. You gave him such a wonderful gift that you put his pain above your own. I know that 15 1/2 is a long life for a golden, but also know that doesn't ease the pain of loosing him. I know that my Golda was there at the bridge to greet Bronco as well as so many other golden kids of parents on this forum. Godspeed sweet Bronco.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks you so very much Princess Di I hope my boy meets your Golda Thank you.

My heart is still very heavy at the moment  Thank you


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your Bronco, 15 years of love and joy is wonderful though I'm glad you had so much time with him.

Run free sweet Bronco.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Snores...

I am here 

I have that pic of Bronco you asked me to post for you. I will do that now. Please know that I am here whenever you need me ok?

I have to head out to work now but will be home later. I will email you as soon as I get home ok?

Lots of huggies
Vic and Buddy

Here is sweet Bronco.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you so very much vic for doing that for me miss my baby boy so much  But I know he is not in any pain now


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Chelseanr said:


> Sorry for the loss of your Bronco, 15 years of love and joy is wonderful though I'm glad you had so much time with him.
> 
> Run free sweet Bronco.


Thank you so very much Chelssenr yes he had agood life and was very much loved. Bless him 

Thank you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to say goodbye to our precious ones. HUGS.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you so much dallas gold.

yes its way to hard. they are part of our lives . very sad day indeed the place seems so quiet. Poor hubby still got 3 dishes out for there dinner instead of Two  

miss him so much


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry that you lost your Bronco - 

Run freely at the Bridge beautiful Bronco.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Bronco had to leave. I lost my girl 3 weeks ago. Sending prayers for you. It will be so hard for you to tell your daughter the bad news. 

Hugs to you. 

Sleep well sweet Bronco.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

15 is great, but still isn't long enough. I'm sorry about Bronco, but he is running free at the bridge now.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, he was such a handsome boy, sending welsh hugs


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Rest In Peace Sweet Bronco Boy. I just let my baby go last Sunday. I know your pain very very well. Time helps. Coming here helps more. (((( Hugs ))) Play sweetly and run like the wind Bronco.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a sweet boy. Rest easy Bronco.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Doreen I am so sorry to learn of Bronco's going on to the Bridge. AS you are well aware 15 + years for a Golden is a good life, but even that is not long enough. here are no words I can say to ease your pain, only your memories and time can do that, and they will eventually do that. Below is a link to a webpage that I have found some comfort in at times such as this. I hope you and yours can also. 

THE STAR


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its never easy to say good bye. Sending you strength!! RIP Bronco


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Bronco, he will carry happy memories of his life to the bridge, just as you will have your memories of him, and he will always walk beside you.

Run free, play hard and then sleep softly Bronco


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. As others have said, there is never enough time. Just know that you've given him the ultimate gift of love.... freedom from his pain and infirmity. He'll be with you always, only now on silent paws. Hugs and healing thoughts from our house and to that handsome Bronco (LOVE that name), Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Bronco. 

Wow, 15 1/2, how wonderful! Bronco is young and healthy again playing at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Doreen,
I am so sorry that you had to let Bronco go. You are such a good mommy to all your puppers. As Vic said, if you need anything, let me know. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your dh. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahhhh Doreen, I just learned  Thank you, Vic.

15 years, we all pray our dogs will make it that far. Such a long time to enjoy their companionship. Your loss must be immense. I am so sorry :heartbeat


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to say goodbye to our precious ones. HUGS.


 
Thank you so much Dallas Gold. yes its way to hard saying good bye breaks your heart. Thank you


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> I am so very sorry that you lost your Bronco -
> 
> Run freely at the Bridge beautiful Bronco.


 
Thank you sunrise for your kind words. its 3.56am here in Qld Australia so having trouble sleeping. talking to you wonderful Golden lovers helps me. Thank you


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

lucysmum said:


> I am so sorry that Bronco had to leave. I lost my girl 3 weeks ago. Sending prayers for you. It will be so hard for you to tell your daughter the bad news.
> 
> Hugs to you.
> 
> Sleep well sweet Bronco.


Thank you Lucysmum. So sorry for the loss of your baby. Yes its so hard. they are never with us long enough.

Your signiture is Beautful Hope your heart slowly is mending. Thou it takes time. they will live in our hearts forever. It just so quiet not hearing him. tearing up now bye


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss..its so hard to let our beloved babies go. RIP Bronco
Hugs to you Doreen


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. What a sweet boy. Rest easy Bronco.


 
Thank you so very much Eli& Baileys Mom


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Sharlin

Thank you I kept looking at that pict and not thinking straight for a moment and then seeing Bronco I did tear up but Thank you so very much. I will save that photo of him. thank you so very much. I love him so

My heart is so heavy at present.

Thank you.


thank you all for your beautiful kind words its much appreciated. I will answer you all soon thanks so much . the birds are just getting up here Down under in Qld


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that your boy had to leave. Run free, have fun Bronco.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

ggdenny said:


> I'm so sorry that your boy had to leave. Run free, have fun Bronco.


 
thank you so much ggdenny for your kind words . Im sure he is at peace now and will have no pain that is a comfort to me


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a grand old boy he was. I'm so sorry for his loss, 15 yrs is fantastic for a Golden, but it doesn't matter how old they are, they leave too soon for our hearts.

Godspeed Bronco, you are so loved.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry Doreen - my condolences. 15 is a good run, be happy about that.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It is always so hard to let them go, even when we know it's the right thing to do. You gave Bronco a good, long life full of love. He couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bless him, I am so sorry he had to leave you. You must have treasured him well, his long life is testimony to that. As they say it's never long enough is it? I lost my girl 3 yrs ago at the age of 15. It is so hard to let them go but we cannot keep them for ever, nothing lasts for ever. If only! 
Bronco is in the arms of the angels with all our treasured goldens before him. What great company he will keep.

*BEYOND THE RAINBOW
Although we may not be together 
In the way we used to be
We are still connected by a cord
No eye can see
So whenever you need to find me
We are never far apart
If you look beyond the rainbow
And listen with your heart*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He is with great company !!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear it was Broncos' time. It is never easy to say goodbye. You were very blessed to have enjoyed each other for 15 years. I hope soon memories of Bronco will make you smile. Godspeed Bronco.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bronco, the pain and emptiness you are feeling.
He will remain forever in your heart, here's to brighter days ahead when you can look back on those special memories and smile again. 

Godspeed sweet Bronco.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Bronco is panting down at you with love in his eyes. You were very brave for letting him go the way that you did, you gave him the most special type of love - to let him go to a happier place, away from pain, and aging. You gave him physical peace, and for that I know that he will be there for you in spirit. When my Penny and Leia passed, I could swear that I could feel their presences for months, and that comforted me in the most profound way. So, take a few minutes each day to close your eyes and to just FEEL. I promise that you will feel him there. Although I do not know you personally... I am here for you if you need me.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey there Snores

Gosh, I just feel so empty with you. I miss him too :uhoh:

The thoughts of you there, not being able to sleep and feeling so sad kills me. I just wish I lived closer to you. 

Do you remember we hung all the dogs pics at my brother's restaurant? Well, we were going over them and shocked to realize that soooo many have gone to the bridge. Oh my goodness, it was like someone punched me in the stomach. Where does the time go? Oh my....it is too fast.

You were so fortunate to have 15 years but holy cow, does that make it easier or harder? eeeek...I dont know, but he was one loved boy, that is for sure. 

I am rambling now. 

I will check in with you later
XO
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Vic

thank you for your thoughts and kind words yes the time goes way to Quick. Oh My I just had to tell kim on the phone as she lives Down the coast said I have something to tell you oh My she was so so upset had to tell her to take a breath !! 

she is a mess if she lived alot closer would have told her face on. But did not want her coming up next week and being in shock not seeing him !!! I asked is jason there with you she said yes as I did not want her being on her own. she is going to ring back. every time ive tried to mention it to her in the pass she puts this wall up. Its just so hard.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh goodness, so Kim knows now. She knew Bronco for most of her life...this will be very hard on her. Thank God she is not alone. It would be so nice if she could get home even for a few days.

I will send her a message on facebook. Poor girl..she will be sooooo torn up about this.

Will go send a message now


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Snores,

I'm crying reading all this lovely messages...are you at home this afternoon?
I could come & see you if you'd like!!!

let me know, OK:--heart:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so long sweet Bronco. He looks like such a noble soul. 15.5 is an excellent age to live to for a golden


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much you must have loved him to let him go when it was his time.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Sandra my heart is breaking for you as I know how much you loved Bronco. I only read a little of this thread as I had to stop because of the tears. I so wish I was closer to be with you. I could see by the pic that Vic posted that he had gotten so thin. I was just looking back at pics of him and I hope you don't mind me posting a few of your beautiful boy. I am sure he will find Tess, Buddy and Greta at the bridge to play with. I will ring you again sometime this weekend to check on you. Sending lots of love and big warm hugs to you, Tony, Monty and Tara from all of us...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bronco was just beautiful.
I am so sorry he had to leave and so know your pain.
I hope your pain begins to ease and your memories bring peace.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

goldengirls&boys said:


> Oh Sandra my heart is breaking for you as I know how much you loved Bronco. I only read a little of this thread as I had to stop because of the tears. I so wish I was closer to be with you. I could see by the pic that Vic posted that he had gotten so thin. I was just looking back at pics of him and I hope you don't mind me posting a few of your beautiful boy. I am sure he will find Tess, Buddy and Greta at the bridge to play with. I will ring you again sometime this weekend to check on you. Sending lots of love and big warm hugs to you, Tony, Monty and Tara from all of us...



Beautiful photos of Bronco, Barb...thanks for sharing


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Run free at the bridge Bronco.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Jemma's Mum said:


> Oh, Snores,
> 
> I'm crying reading all this lovely messages...are you at home this afternoon?
> I could come & see you if you'd like!!!
> ...


Bit hard today have visiters tommorrow will be fine


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all my golden friends for your kind messages. your are all so wonderful.

You truley are amazing people. I shall talk soon


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Doreens said:


> Bit hard today have visiters tommorrow will be fine


Will come tomorrow...see you then!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bronco. Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Bronco. Godspeed dear boy.


 
Thank you so Much Debles.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Oh goodness, so Kim knows now. She knew Bronco for most of her life...this will be very hard on her. Thank God she is not alone. It would be so nice if she could get home even for a few days.
> 
> I will send her a message on facebook. Poor girl..she will be sooooo torn up about this.
> 
> Will go send a message now


 
Oh Thank you vic That is so nice of you. yes I sure wish I was with her. she needs someone there to comfort her. You are too sweet.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

amy22 said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss..its so hard to let our beloved babies go. RIP Bronco
> Hugs to you Doreen


 
Thank you so much Amy22.

yes it is very hard it seems so quiet in the evenings and mornings. My Monty is missing him and is very quiet today like he is trying to find his scent about. he looks so lost.

I know he is pain free and that is helping me thou I miss him deeply


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Jean_NJ said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much you must have loved him to let him go when it was his time.


Thank you JeanNJ

yes I could not see my baby in pain NO more it all came on so quick. all I wanted to do was stop his hurt so he was in no pain. the last couple of days he went down hill so fast 

Yes I sure did love my Baby. I wont part with his hair brush now I brushed him lightly while trying to keep him relaxed Till my vet came


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. It is so hard to lose them but we could never imagine not having them in our life. Please know you and your daughter are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Bronco


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bronco was so handsome!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

So sorry to read of your loss. I hope that your memories of him will fill your heart and bring you comfort.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know your hert is breaking. That is a long time to be loved by a dog and in that you are lucky to hve had him so very, verylong. Today he is young and healthy again but i knowhe is missing you,.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I know your hert is breaking. That is a long time to be loved by a dog and in that you are lucky to hve had him so very, verylong. Today he is young and healthy again but i knowhe is missing you,.


 
Thank you so much for your kind words I awoke this morning thinking of him yes still very teary. I wrote about 3 pages on my boy will put some up on here soon. Monty my youngest who is 5 is missing him and sulky looking trying to get his scent.

I miss him so. But I would not have wanted him to have stayed any longer in pain actully I wanted my vet to get here sooner to release him from the pain. Bless him


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. It is so hard to lose them but we could never imagine not having them in our life. Please know you and your daughter are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs
> 
> RIP Bronco


thank you very much for your kind words. yes my daughter was so upset she is just 23 now so had alot of her life with Bronco she was just a mess. she is coming up here next week It will be a sad time even more on wed when I get Bronco ashes back. that will be just awful and very teary


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

*Missing you so Much Bronco*

Oh Bronco I miss you so much my Sweet wonderful boy. My heart is aching for you so much. the house feels so quiet you are not here.

I miss you little funny seal bark. Sometimes it used to annoy me But I miss it more than anything now. Your fur is still in your brush and it will stay there. You were such a wonderful beautiful good boy.

From the first day I saw your father which I loved he was such a big white beautiful boy looking at me. That I wanted him. I found out from the breeder that she had mated him at Rosewood to a man who was a vet. his golden's family was having a one time litter. So we went down and picked you my love  Even then when 3 weeks old we would come to see you as much as we could until you were 8 weeks old it was such a long long wait. It seemed like for ever we waited. You were such a big white beautiful . fluffy puppy

You were so good as your grew you would sit on the chair next to dad he would give you a sip of beer lol in the garden. then you would get up on the outside table. which I never liked incase you hurt yourself. even when we put the chairs in you some how would nose them over and be sitting on the table. Like a big white Lion.

Your first day home as a puppy you chased my chickens around the garden Poor chickens ! Then you tried to mount one and mate the chicken That was too funny. As you were only 8 weeks old. Should have had my video cam . Not fun for the poor chicken thou. You used to love kims wadding pool came home one day and there you were in the pool with kims little surf board too funny. I have so many memories of you darling. We had a great life together. I never would go out for too long always had to be back home for my dogs. as people knew 

 I'm so glad you had company growing up and had Tara and Monty. You got on so well with them. Tara loved you and would wash you . And Monty was always by your side. Monty would lay his head on your rump as a pillow. And you would wash Monty when he would sit close to you all wet.

He is lonely without you here and looking for you. we all miss you so my darling. dad misses you so. and kim was devastated when I told her. Bless you my darling you was such a wonderful good beautiful boy. who will stay in our hearts for ever. love you Bronky !!! 

Remember dad took you to training school and you failed haha. we thought you were going to come home with your certificate. thou dont think dad liked the man he was an Army trainer and too hard. any way we loved you the way your were. we did not need no certifcate. it would not have been you. miss you my darling so so much. run free as the wind until we meet again .

 with love from all your family mum dad kim Monty and Tara xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

15-1/2 years of memories, too many to remember all at once. They will come back at random, for whatever reason, and warm your heart for many years to come :heartbeat


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh Snores..my heart.

You sweet boy was sooo loved and had such a wonderful life! I remember all the pics I saw of him, I always thought about how lucky the three of them were to have such a beautiful yard and loving family. He always looked like the king of his castle lying out there in the yard. He just always looked so content.

Buddy was a brat when he was a puppy. He was sweet most of the time but holy cow, he had his moments! I recall sitting in the middle of that small livingroom floor in Korea bawling my eyes out after one of our tragic walks. He would always cause a scene and end up raiding a picnic or something. Anyway....isnt it funny that at the time I thought that was the hardest part of our journey but now that he is 9, I look upon that as being the best. There is nothing like the memories of puppyhood. Ahhh, I am getting teary now:uhoh:

Wahhhhh


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Oh Snores..my heart.
> 
> You sweet boy was sooo loved and had such a wonderful life! I remember all the pics I saw of him, I always thought about how lucky the three of them were to have such a beautiful yard and loving family. He always looked like the king of his castle lying out there in the yard. He just always looked so content.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Vic

yes he was very much loved. Well you know mostley men keep there feeling locked up. well as Ive been of bawling here and there & I said to Tony everyone on GRF has been so very nice and so supportive I said to him he should read them all. 

Oh My poor Hubby came out crying his eyes out think it was too much for him to take at one time. Bless him. he read each comment.

yes I recall some of Buddy things he got up to a few years back some were so funny some were awful and so worring like the skewer he picked up. And that awful skin complaint her had recall how could you forget you cook for him each day now Oh His special diet. and the time you told me you would take him for a walk and he would not move in the middl;e of the road lol. You should write them down in a book he is just so funny love him. Buddy raiding a picnic NEVER lol yes I can just see him running off with the chicken haha. Dont get teary he had a great life. Bronco today I took his brush in my room with his fur on and could smell his hair well that did make me cry. I will put it in a nice box later to keep. this morning a walked past his run and that sone was playing 
(what becomes of the broken hearted ) The Four Tops I think sing it. that also started me off.

Buddy is such a funny Boy. Thanks so much for being here :--crazy: xx


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Snores,

i dropped by your place between 11:30 & 12, you didn't seem to be home so I'll try & catch up with you tomorrow
:crossfing


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of your beloved Bronco, its so hard to say goodbye,thinking of you at this sad time. Hope you weren't in the floods recently, remembered that you lived in Queensland.
RIP You beautiful boy Bronco


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Jemma's Mum said:


> Snores,
> 
> i dropped by your place between 11:30 & 12, you didn't seem to be home so I'll try & catch up with you tomorrow
> 
> ...


Hi Jemma oh sorry I popped out was home about 12.30pm I will be in all day tomorrow ok :wavey:


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hudson said:


> So very sorry for your loss of your beloved Bronco, its so hard to say goodbye,thinking of you at this sad time. Hope you weren't in the floods recently, remembered that you lived in Queensland.
> RIP You beautiful boy Bronco


Thank you Hudson.

very much for your kind words. yes i have my crying moments something will trigger it off like seeing his Bed cover. seems worse in the mornings and evenings and when I go to bed to much thinking time.

yes we are at Ipswich parts of that got it very bad many homes went under. Lucky we are on the higher side. such a sad time for all thos poor people loosing lives and all there homes e.t.c dreadful.


:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doreens*

Doreens

I am SO VERY SORRY about your Bronco. 

I know my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge.
What an amazing age.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Bronco, it sounds like he had a wonderful long life with you
Rest In Peace Bronco


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Doreens
> 
> I am SO VERY SORRY about your Bronco.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so Much Karen

I sure hope they did. missing him so much


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

davebeech said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Bronco, it sounds like he had a wonderful long life with you
> Rest In Peace Bronco


Thank you dave

yes he did have a good life . They sure do steal your heart. missing him greatly. wed will be hard when his ashes come home


----------



## NewlyGolden (Jan 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your dog.... Hugs


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

NewlyGolden said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog.... Hugs


 
Thank you so much Newlygolden.

It just all takes time hard not seeing him around


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh My TuMmy has been going over all morning My Bronco's ashes are coming home today should be here any moment.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh They came at 2pm ive been crying my eyes out. I have 3 locks of his fun and a paw print and certificate. Ive been so upset. Ive have him in the lounge room at the moment. This is so hard


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Doreens said:


> Oh Thye came at 2pm ive been crying my eyes out. I have 3 locks of his fun and a paw print and certificate. Ive been so upset. Ive have him in the loung room at the moment. This is so hard


I know dear how hard it is to get the ashes. It's like loosing them all over again-I'm so sorry for your deep loss and pain. Somehow it just makes the loss that much more final when you get them. I hope that in time the terrible sadness will fade and all the love that you shared with him will fill that hole in your heart. Hugs to you at this tragic time.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> I know dear how hard it is to get the ashes. It's like loosing them all over again-I'm so sorry for your deep loss and pain. Somehow it just makes the loss that much more final when you get them. I hope that in time the terrible sadness will fade and all the love that you shared with him will fill that hole in your heart. Hugs to you at this tragic time.


Thank you so much For your kind words. yes it was so hard getting his ashes back my it was HARD !! I sobbed my heart out.

I dont think I can leave the box there I just dont know. I know my daughter if she sees it will be so heartbroken.

Part of me is so empty inside. I just have alittle candle next to his box at present thinking I will put photos in of us and a photo on monty Bronco and tara and a nice rose. yes it just seems so finally now. I know it will take time. I will make a liitle memory


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have only just seen the post i am so sorry for the lose of Bronco i know only to well how hard it is to lose a furry friend.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> I have only just seen the post i am so sorry for the lose of Bronco i know only to well how hard it is to lose a furry friend.


 
Oh Thank you Maggie

yes its so quiet around here even with monty and Bronco. More than anything I miss his little voice talking to me.im going to get his paw print that they gave me as a tattoo thinking shoulder. Ive never had a tattoo but want one as a memory of my baby


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bronco some photos*

Some photos of my Boy Bronco missing him so much

Bronco is the one on the right at the top. Monty the golden one then Tara in the front.

Bottom Two my Bronco.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww, he is such a handsome chap, much love, xx


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Snores

Oh my, he sure did get thin, looking at past pics of him now. Bless him. I know you are still struggling with this. It is all the little reminders heh?

You know I am here.

Love and hugs
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mist said:


> Awww, he is such a handsome chap, much love, xx


 
Thank you  yes he was handsome. such a big boy


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Hi Snores
> 
> Oh my, he sure did get thin, looking at past pics of him now. Bless him. I know you are still struggling with this. It is all the little reminders heh?
> 
> ...


Thnak you vic yes he did get very thin its only the more you look at picts you start to see. yes miss him so 

Thank you vic and Buddy xx


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey you!

I was just thinking about you. 

Only one more day of vacation left. Blah. It went way too fast:uhoh:

I hope you are feeling better. I will email you soon.

Love us


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm just now finding this thread. I'm so sorry. You were luckier than most, to have had him by your side for so long, but that doesn't make the pain any less. 



Doreens said:


> Oh They came at 2pm ive been crying my eyes out. I have 3 locks of his fun and a paw print and certificate. Ive been so upset. Ive have him in the lounge room at the moment. This is so hard


I too found it difficult when my Sam's ashes came home. It was reliving 'the end' all over again. What actually helped me calm down was to hold his ashes and talk to him. I sat in the rocking chair where he had always been at my feet and rocked with him and talked to him. 

I did not spread his ashes, they are still with me. I make a point to stop and say 'Hi' each day and tell him about Ike and how I wished they had known each other.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Doreens said:


> Oh Thank you Maggie
> 
> yes its so quiet around here even with monty and Bronco. More than anything I miss his little voice talking to me.im going to get his paw print that they gave me as a tattoo thinking shoulder. Ive never had a tattoo but want one as a memory of my baby


 
I have a tattoo on my back of my heart dogs Sadie and Meg i wish i could have also had a paw print of them as well.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> I have a tattoo on my back of my heart dogs Sadie and Meg i wish i could have also had a paw print of them as well.


 
Oh have you. would love to see it


----------

